# Optimist Tournament this weekend May 15-16



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The 35th Gulf Breeze Optimist tourney is ON for this weekend. With 19 different fish to choose from (plus pin fish for kids under age 6). Prizes are 3 deep in the 19 categories and the $1,000. drawing is back! One of the first place winners will go home with $1,000. cash.

This is a fun tournament with entries fees only $20/ angler. See your favorite tacke shop for the rodeo book and tickets.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Are there online brochures/rules available?


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

No on line brochures. The rodeo books & tickets are available at most tackele shops including Hot Spots, Gulf Breeze, Outcast, Dizzy Lizzy, Tight Lines.

There is no cCaptain's meeting. Scales are at Shoreline Park south in Gulf Breeze - open:

Saturday 3 - 6

Sunday 2-5

Even if you get skunked fishing come by & check your ticket stub # for over 50 door prizes & join in the fish fry

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Main categories:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/b]

Amberjack<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Blue Fish

Dolphin<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Bonito

Grouper<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Croaker

King Mackerel<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> Flounder

Ling/Cobia<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Lady Fish

Spanish Mackerel<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> White Trout

Trigger Fish<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Pompano

Tuna<span style="mso-tab-count: 4"> Sheepshead

Wahoo<span style="mso-tab-count: 4"> Speckled Trout

Snapper<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 

<o></o>

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Prizes <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:address w:st="on">?<span style="font-size: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> <span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <st1:Street w:st="on">1<SUP>st</SUP> <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">Place</st1:Street></st1:address><span style="font-size: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> <span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> $100. Gift certificate [/b]

<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Place</st1:address></st1:Street><span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> $50.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">Gift certificate 

<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">3<SUP>rd</SUP><span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Place</st1:address></st1:Street><span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> $25.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Gift certificate 

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/b]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">GRAND PRIZE First place winners are eligible for the $1,000.00 cash drawing<o></o>[/b]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/b]

Special award drawings for entrants that weigh in a fish:

Junior angler (under age 16) FOUR $50. awards

Lady Angler and Master Angler ? diner certificates at Carrabbas

<o></o>

Pin Fish category (under age 6) ? rod & reel while they last

<o></o>

<o></o>

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">ENTRY FEE -[/b] $20.00 /angler

Children under 10 are free when accompanied by a registered adult.

<o></o>

See the Rodeo book for official rules and more detail.

<o></o>

The Optimist Fishing Rodeo is run by volunteers and ALL profits are used in community projects.


----------

